# Electric Machines



## Sharon (Sep 21, 2010)

_ Would some brave soul like to give me the basics when it comes to Electric Machines? I am not a Power Engineer but am taking the Power PE for the second time. I have a real mental block when it comes to the machines problems. I am using the EERM by Camara and working through those problems. Is there a basic process or standard approach to these problems? Do I really have to understand the fundamental difference in operation of synchronous motors vs. induction motors and series-wired vs. shunt-wired DC machines?? And losses.....losses.....ohhhhh lossess. Anybody have any hints/tricks that will help simplify these problems. Where are you machines gurus? Come forth and HELP ME!!! Thanks...Sharon _


----------



## LMAO (Sep 21, 2010)

Sharon said:


> _ Would some brave soul like to give me the basics when it comes to Electric Machines? I am not a Power Engineer but am taking the Power PE for the second time. I have a real mental block when it comes to the machines problems. I am using the EERM by Camara and working through those problems. Is there a basic process or standard approach to these problems? Do I really have to understand the fundamental difference in operation of synchronous motors vs. induction motors and series-wired vs. shunt-wired DC machines?? And losses.....losses.....ohhhhh lossess. Anybody have any hints/tricks that will help simplify these problems. Where are you machines gurus? Come forth and HELP ME!!! Thanks...Sharon _


I am not a real expert but, If you are just trying to pass PE, I don't recommend Camara's book. It is too detailed.

Basically, you should know the basic concept of efficiency, power factor, torque calculations and other basic concepts like slip in non-synchronous machines. You should also know how to calculate mechanical speed knowing the electrical speed, number of poles and slip (in induction motors). Also, the torque-speed characteristics of different DC motors.

If you have any specific question let me know and I'll see if I can help.


----------



## Sharon (Sep 21, 2010)

LMAO said:


> Sharon said:
> 
> 
> > _ Would some brave soul like to give me the basics when it comes to Electric Machines? I am not a Power Engineer but am taking the Power PE for the second time. I have a real mental block when it comes to the machines problems. I am using the EERM by Camara and working through those problems. Is there a basic process or standard approach to these problems? Do I really have to understand the fundamental difference in operation of synchronous motors vs. induction motors and series-wired vs. shunt-wired DC machines?? And losses.....losses.....ohhhhh lossess. Anybody have any hints/tricks that will help simplify these problems. Where are you machines gurus? Come forth and HELP ME!!! Thanks...Sharon _
> ...


_ Thank You. Questions will be forthcoming. :sucks: _


----------



## DK PE (Sep 21, 2010)

Sharon said:


> _ Would some brave soul like to give me the basics when it comes to Electric Machines? I am not a Power Engineer but am taking the Power PE for the second time. I have a real mental block when it comes to the machines problems. I am using the EERM by Camara and working through those problems. Is there a basic process or standard approach to these problems? Do I really have to understand the fundamental difference in operation of synchronous motors vs. induction motors and series-wired vs. shunt-wired DC machines?? And losses.....losses.....ohhhhh lossess. Anybody have any hints/tricks that will help simplify these problems. Where are you machines gurus? Come forth and HELP ME!!! Thanks...Sharon _


I'm not really familiar with Camara's text but would recommend getting a copy of Prof. Wildi's text even if you just borrow from a technical library. It skips much of the math and just gets down to nuts and bolts.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a book, Electric Machinery Fundamentals by Steven J. Chapman. If there was the MVB Award for the most used book in the PE test, that one will be mine. I used it several times during the test and still use it now that I am *trying* graduate school.

I have the second edition but I have heard that there is a fourth one around. Not sure about this one. If you can get that book do it.

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## chaosiscash (Sep 22, 2010)

^^ I second the Chapman book. Its great to have with you for the test.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 22, 2010)

+1 for the Chapman book. I picked up a copy of this when I first took the exam this past April. I believe the one I have is the 4th edition. A lot of good basic information in it. As far as fundamentals go with electric machines, I would also suggest as a reference, "Electrical Machines, Drives &amp; Power Systems" by Theodore Wildi.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 22, 2010)

Another +1 for the Chapman book. It's a pretty handy reference.


----------

